# Canadian working for ISIS calls for attacks on Canada..



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Canadian man in purported ISIS video threatens revenge against Canada | CTV News

I guess maybe this is one of many reasons not to live in a major city...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It seems to be the new fad among the Islamists living in the West.

We knew it would be coming, though.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Canadian man in purported ISIS video threatens revenge against Canada | CTV News
> 
> I guess maybe this is one of many reasons not to live in a major city...


No offense, and not to put too fine a point on it, but Toronto is kind of a major city, big time... It is Canada's version of New York or Chicago.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

If the news agencies quit reporting such crap maybe the idiots will quit running their mouths.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Inor said:


> No offense, and not to put too fine a point on it, but Toronto is kind of a major city, big time... It is Canada's version of New York or Chicago.


I'm very much aware of this, thank you lol


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> I'm very much aware of this, thank you lol


I was not attacking you. I was only messing with you for a few cheap laughs. Sorry if I offended.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It's all fun and games until someone pulls out a really sharp, curved sword. Then it is just downright messy.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

There was no offence lol It was def funny


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Denton said:


> It's all fun and games until someone pulls out a really sharp, curved sword. Then it is just downright messy.


Talk about curved swords, I'm ready to ditch the wooden version and start with metal lol
I hope I don't slice anything important off


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> Talk about curved swords, I'm ready to ditch the wooden version and start with metal lol
> I hope I don't slice anything important off


:shock:

Be careful!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Talk about curved swords, I'm ready to ditch the wooden version and start with metal lol
> I hope I don't slice anything important off


You might want to practice that out on the driveway for while, at least until you get the basics down. ::saber::


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Out back, where the two Muslims living next door can watch and tremble.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Inor said:


> You might want to practice that out on the driveway for while, at least until you get the basics down. ::saber::


LOL My classes are in a Ukrainian church that's full of Kozaks who know this style so well, I'll be ok, might have to buy a few bandaids just in case


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Talk about curved swords, I'm ready to ditch the wooden version and start with metal lol
> I hope I don't slice anything important off


This offends me.
hehe


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> LOL My classes are in a Ukrainian church that's full of Kozaks who know this style so well, I'll be ok, might have to buy a few bandaids just in case


That is funny! I bought a set of really good wood carving chisels a few years ago. They came with a whole first aid kit, including bandaids (many) and sucher kits!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Thankfully, these blades are dull, will move on to real ones as I get better, metal ones are a lot heavier though, more crazy pain after practice lol


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Thankfully, these blades are dull, will move on to real ones as I get better, metal ones are a lot heavier though, more crazy pain after practice lol


Keep in mind, pain is just weakness leaving the body. Now what did I do with my Advil?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Yep, another few months and I'll be ready for the zombies LOL
I'm still laughing about your wood carving chisels kit, I wonder how bad the consumer injuries were before the company started including a massive first aid kit!


----------

